# I need help with my border terrier:-(



## Jem29 (Dec 28, 2008)

I posted a while back about us possibly rehoming our border terrier. My husband was working away, id recently lost a baby etc.... so my health wasn't so good, and I was struggling with 3 children, and 2 borders.

We decided to keep him and see how things went with hubby working away, things were ok for a while but then one day I just felt I couldn't cope with it all so a couple we knew asked if they could rehome him for us. They had him for 2 weeks then rung us today to say that he had bitten 4 people in the last week, they said he nipped 4 people quite hard, and she was scared for her grandaughters safety so they want to bring him back to us tomorrow.

He has never hurt anyone, he is excellent in the house, sits calmly etc... but he does bark alot outside, is aggressive with other dogs when walking and now he has started nipping/biting people for no reason aparently This couple took him to the vet and she said he has serious behaviour issues and needs a dog psychologist?? she said she can't afford this so wants to bring him back to us. I told my husband I can't risk him biting our children, and I can't understand why he would suddenly be so aggresive.

I also cannot afford to see a behaviour specialist, and my life is really hard now hubby works away.

It all feels such a mess, and I keep crying. I blame myself, but then my other border isn't like that at all. 

He is coming back tomorrow and I feel scared, I don't know what to do I know we can't keep him, but im scared of taking him to a rescue centre incase he gets put down or something. I feel sick to the stomach, he is such a lovely boy, so affectionate, this couple also said he was a lovely dog, but now is suddenly turning on adults and she is scared he may do it to children. Aparently in the vets he freaked out when he saw other dogs and went to attack, so not like him to be this bad

Please do not flame me, I really do not need it. We held our hands up in the end that 2 dogs and hubby working away and not being able to support me with them was too much with me and my ill health, it was the hardest thing weve ever had to do. So many tears were shed, and it has really upset all the family.

I just don't know what to do now, I don't want him to come to any harm, because he isn't a bad boy at all.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I think, though I'm no expert, he sounds like a typical very clever, bored terrier, and that he would seriously benefit from mentally stimulating toys and some training, even if it's just basic sit, down, etc.

When we got Danny, who is a Jack Russell X Poodle from working stock, there was a period of time where we thought he was going to be quite aggressive because he kept growling and was more bitey than acceptable from a puppy, but then I started to use his intelligence to curb the behaviour.

I taught him tricks, started feeding him from a food ball - which keeps him quiet for ages, which is great if you've got a lot to do - £4.99 [email protected], and made him work for everything, e.g. he didn't get to go in the garden unless he sat while I opened the door, he doesn't get fed until he's sitting or laying down, waiting and gives his paw, now all of his toys are puzzle orientated, which wears him out mentally and physically, he also has a lot more respect for me and the biting & growling has stopped.


----------



## Jem29 (Dec 28, 2008)

We have had him since he was 9 weeks old. He is now 2. WE have never known him to turn like that. 

They have had him 2 weeks and now want to bring him back to us, I feel so sorry for him. I thought he would have a good home with them

I know i can't keep him, I really cannot cope with the 2 terriers together and the 3 children but hubby doesn't want them both to go. I find him harder to handle on the lead, and he is a bigger dog, noisier outside etc.... Before hubby worked away he had long walks, and of course was given lots of treats, toys etc... I am sure this couple have done the same, but they aren't willing to keep him now.


----------



## Jem29 (Dec 28, 2008)

PS: He has had training, and was so well behaved at home with us, it was always his barking that was the big issue and he was aggresive with other dogs when out.


----------



## susieborder (Jul 23, 2010)

Jem29 said:


> I posted a while back about us possibly rehoming our border terrier. My husband was working away, id recently lost a baby etc.... so my health wasn't so good, and I was struggling with 3 children, and 2 borders.
> 
> We decided to keep him and see how things went with hubby working away, things were ok for a while but then one day I just felt I couldn't cope with it all so a couple we knew asked if they could rehome him for us. They had him for 2 weeks then rung us today to say that he had bitten 4 people in the last week, they said he nipped 4 people quite hard, and she was scared for her grandaughters safety so they want to bring him back to us tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear of your predicament and i actually KNOW how you are feeling, we went through very similar with one of our borders and after numerouse trainers, behaviourist's medical checks and tests we had to make the heartbreaking decision to have one adopted luckely for us someone who we would trust our lives with and with many years dog experience adopted charlie and he lives a full and happy life of riley, i see him whenever they are this way (have family this way) he goes on a paper round every morning, and is a regular at football training. i know this is no help to you but keep asking people you know, you will be suprised, the feeling sick to the stomach with worry, yes, that feeling is all to familier you feel like a failer and useless. I really hope you have an angel turn up like we did. my thoughts are with you.

suex


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Have you tried him with a Gentle Leader headcollar?
They're incredible, and if he was easier for you to walk that would help a lot, wouldn't it? 

It's sad they've given up already he's probably confused which is why he's acting up, I've had Freddie since a puppy (he's a Jack Russell), who is very nervous, barks louder than most big dogs and barks a lot , he's scared of dogs and it comes out as aggression, but with patience he's getting so much better.
And being only 2 your guy is still maturing.


----------



## Jem29 (Dec 28, 2008)

susieborder said:


> I am so sorry to hear of your predicament and i actually KNOW how you are feeling, we went through very similar with one of our borders and after numerouse trainers, behaviourist's medical checks and tests we had to make the heartbreaking decision to have one adopted luckely for us someone who we would trust our lives with and with many years dog experience adopted charlie and he lives a full and happy life of riley, i see him whenever they are this way (have family this way) he goes on a paper round every morning, and is a regular at football training. i know this is no help to you but keep asking people you know, you will be suprised, the feeling sick to the stomach with worry, yes, that feeling is all to familier you feel like a failer and useless. I really hope you have an angel turn up like we did. my thoughts are with you.
> 
> suex


Thank you Sue, so nice to have a supportive reply from someone who understands.

I don't know what we will do. My husband was made redundant last year from a very good job so had to take work away. I then lost a baby and had to cope with ill health, 3 children and the 2 dogs. Fudge became harder and harder to take care of with his barking and I was unable to walk him as he is quite aggresive to other dogs. So we tried rehoming him with someone we really trusted, and now this It is heart breaking, I feel so low tonight and sick.


----------



## Jem29 (Dec 28, 2008)

Gemmaa said:


> Have you tried him with a Gentle Leader headcollar?
> They're incredible, and if he was easier for you to walk that would help a lot, wouldn't it?
> 
> It's sad they've given up already he's probably confused which is why he's acting up, I've had Freddie since a puppy (he's a Jack Russell), who is very nervous, barks louder than most big dogs and barks a lot , he's scared of dogs and it comes out as aggression, but with patience he's getting so much better.
> ...


It is so hard for me, as im on my own now with 3 children, see my reply above. Before hubby took this new job of course he was well stimulated, walked etc..... I struggle with my health, the children and the dogs. Something has had to give, as my mental health has been really suffering since my loss.

I feel terrible for our dog, I really do. I feel these people have not given him a fair chance either, I really feel awful for him


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Can you not try the food ball and head collar though? Then he could go out with your other dog?
Just to make life easier for now?


----------



## Jem29 (Dec 28, 2008)

Gemmaa said:


> Can you not try the food ball and head collar though? Then he could go out with your other dog?
> Just to make life easier for now?


Thank you for your help Gemmaa, I shall show your post to my husband, he is home this evening.


----------



## susieborder (Jul 23, 2010)

I totally agree with Gemmaa's advice and tips, Alfie who we still have has had to have a lot of retraining completley back to basics because of the circumstances with what happened connected to charlie, but yes with excersise and mental stimulation i also use a clicker and treats and loads of praise his aggression when meeting other dogs has improved hugely, i will admit its dam hard work but to see the improvement and his trust in me to protect him is worth more than anything in the world, our grandaughter spends 3 days and nights with us so we have gates up all over the place but we have a great system now which works great so with a little bit of planning and trial and error you can manage honestly.

suex


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I just read that you have a big garden, so maybe you could set up jumps for him out there? Even just a stick on upturned flowerpots?
A childs tunnel thing is like £5 that could be good for him.
Or [email protected] have agility products now, I bought ours the Flyball one for £20, that's pretty good for them, having to work out how to push the launch pad.

Walks can be simple yet rewarding for them, Freddie's happy jumping over a ditch and then getting loads of praise, or jumping over those wooden barricade things on pathways, you know, to stop mopeds or something.

And a crate, if you haven't got one already.


----------



## Gracie1 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi Jem,

I had a quick look online and came across this organisation - Border Terrier Welfare - Home page - I don't know anything about them, but perhaps you could give them a call and see if they could advise/help you...?

I do hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Jem29 said:


> It is so hard for me, as im on my own now with 3 children, see my reply above. Before hubby took this new job of course he was well stimulated, walked etc..... I struggle with my health, the children and the dogs. Something has had to give, as my mental health has been really suffering since my loss.
> 
> I feel terrible for our dog, I really do. I feel these people have not given him a fair chance either, I really feel awful for him


If you feel you cant cope then i would try and rehome, obviously you will have to tell the truth about any aggression, we rehomed a dog from someone in a similar position to you in january, she was heartbroken but just couldnt manage him he was nearly 6yrs old and she had, had him from being 9 weeks, so it was a hard decision but the best decision.


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

What were the situations during which the dog bit?

Who was bitten?

What damage was done?

Until that info is in decisions, advice etc. is difficult. I am so sorry that you are in this predicament - if you want help let me know and i will happily help you in any way possible.


----------



## Jem29 (Dec 28, 2008)

susieborder said:


> I totally agree with Gemmaa's advice and tips, Alfie who we still have has had to have a lot of retraining completley back to basics because of the circumstances with what happened connected to charlie, but yes with excersise and mental stimulation i also use a clicker and treats and loads of praise his aggression when meeting other dogs has improved hugely, i will admit its dam hard work but to see the improvement and his trust in me to protect him is worth more than anything in the world, our grandaughter spends 3 days and nights with us so we have gates up all over the place but we have a great system now which works great so with a little bit of planning and trial and error you can manage honestly.
> 
> suex


I just really don't think I can help him, I am feeling abit scared to be around him now he has been aggresive, he nipped me a few months back aswell. My husband works away, ive 3 young children, our circumstances have changed and it is all on me to cope. I am not trying to get hugs and sympathy as some would suggest, I am just holding my hands up and admiting I can't cope now with it all.


----------



## Jem29 (Dec 28, 2008)

tripod said:


> What were the situations during which the dog bit?
> 
> Who was bitten?
> 
> ...


Aparently 4 adults, 1 was nipped on the chin when she was stroking him (he did this aswell to an adult who approached him when hubby was walking him). The lady said the other 3 it was when he was being stroked, played with? She said he is like a different dog indoors, really happy and affectionate, but you take him out and he is so aggresive

I just know I can't afford training (no possible way with hubby working away) and I dont know how i can cope with 3 kids and all of this now. Maybe that is wrong of me, but I am holding my hands up and saying circumstances have changed, our dog has really changed and I can't manage. I want him to be safe and in a good home where someone can train him and make him the dog he was. He seems so scared when he is outside the house of other dogs and adults, it is so strange because he has never been this way outdoors until recently.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

My border is only a pup so i can't really comment on his sudden change of character. I have found though that Ted nips when he is bored. I really have to keep him entertained as he gets bored very easily and as an intelligent dog needs a lot of stimulation to prevent him acting up.


----------



## Jem29 (Dec 28, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> If you feel you cant cope then i would try and rehome, obviously you will have to tell the truth about any aggression, we rehomed a dog from someone in a similar position to you in january, she was heartbroken but just couldnt manage him he was nearly 6yrs old and she had, had him from being 9 weeks, so it was a hard decision but the best decision.


It is the hardest decision in the world


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Well you have 3 choices then ....

1. Work with your dog as has been suggested time & time again - Tripod has offered assistance with this 

2. Find a suitable rescue centre who MAY be able to rehome him but seeing as you are now saying that he is showing aggression (do you not think that this may be due to stress? After all he has had an eviction notice hanging over his head for months now, then was rehomed......wouldn't you be feeling a bit confused by all this?)
The problem being is that there are THOUSANDS of healthy dogs who are killed each year due to being unwanted. if your dog is showing aggression as you say then it is very likely he will be one of them

3. You can take him to the vets yourself & look him on the eye as you have him killed knowing that you have 'done your best'.


You don't seem to acknowledge his stress in any of your posts, it's all about you.

I don't care if you report this post, this isn't a personal attack at all. I have listed suggestions but judging by past posts you will probably just come up with more reasons whuy he needs to go.

It seems the latest reason for him going is now aggression. If this truly is the case then you would be irresponsible to rehome him privately but need to accept that his chances are bleak if you do decide not to bother putting the work in. 

I'm not being cruel or nasty to you but you have a responsibility to others & need to accept that dogs placed in rescues do not always end up in a lovely new home, many end up dead


----------



## Jem29 (Dec 28, 2008)

Amy&Ted said:


> My border is only a pup so i can't really comment on his sudden change of character. I have found though that Ted nips when he is bored. I really have to keep him entertained as he gets bored very easily and as an intelligent dog needs a lot of stimulation to prevent him acting up.


The thing is he has people around him, when in doors he has no reason to nip and it seems to be when he is outside he is biting other animals and people, it is quite scary the way he has changed. I am too scared now to have him around my children.

I don't want him to come to any harm though


----------



## Jem29 (Dec 28, 2008)

Gracie1 said:


> Hi Jem,
> 
> I had a quick look online and came across this organisation - Border Terrier Welfare - Home page - I don't know anything about them, but perhaps you could give them a call and see if they could advise/help you...?
> 
> I do hope things get better for you soon.


I really appreciate your help.

Thanks Gracie x


----------



## susieborder (Jul 23, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Well you have 3 choices then ....
> 
> 1. Work with your dog as has been suggested time & time again - Tripod has offered assistance with this
> 
> ...


CHOICE 1: Yes agree Tripod has offerd to help as have a few others on here, not heard you though!!!!!

CHOICE 2: BLADEE, BLADEE, BLADEE BLAH same old same old. and sooooo helpful, NOT.

CHOICE 3: Don't think OP has ever mentioned pts???? apologies if wrong.

Anyway my point is if you are sooooooooooo pasionate about this and obviously enraged why not offer YOUR HELP and take said dog in yourself.

just a thought!!!!

suex


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Jem29 said:


> The thing is he has people around him, when in doors he has no reason to nip and it seems to be when he is outside he is biting other animals and people, it is quite scary the way he has changed. I am too scared now to have him around my children.
> 
> I don't want him to come to any harm though


 It's such a shame as they are a lovely breed.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

susieborder said:


> CHOICE 1: Yes agree Tripod has offerd to help as have a few others on here, not heard you though!!!!!
> 
> CHOICE 2: BLADEE, BLADEE, BLADEE BLAH same old same old. and sooooo helpful, NOT.
> 
> ...


Why don't you read through all the other posts regarding this poor dog & then comment. Many members here have constantly offered advice which is ignored or an excuse made as to why it can't be taken.

What does point 2 mean? Do you really think that privately rehoming a dog that is now supposedly showing aggression is a good idea??? Really???  I personally would never recommend this

Also do you believe that all dogs that go to rescue centre end up in a nice house, in the countryside with a loving family .... watching all the flying pigs perhaps!!!

As for pts .... so you really don't think this will happen to this unwanted dog that is now showing aggression??? Well I hate to break it to you but you are wrong, this happens ever single day & is getting worse.

As for me taking the dog I would if I could but it is not my dog, this is the repsonsibility of the OP who is obviously looking for ways out of this.


----------



## susieborder (Jul 23, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Why don't you read through all the other posts regarding this poor dog & then comment. Many members here have constantly offered advice which is ignored or an excuse made as to why it can't be taken.
> * Choice 1: i actually agreed that other members had offerd good advice/help and yes i have read ALL of the post's and if you take the time to read the OP reply's you will see that the place she is at at the moment is a hard place to think straight and make rational decisions. she is looking for HELP.*
> What does point 2 mean? *The usual REACTIVE NOT PROACTIVE.*
> Do you really think that privately rehoming a dog that is now supposedly showing aggression is a good idea??? Really???  I personally would never recommend this
> ...


*EXACTLY the answer i expected. *
*anyway sorry so long in answering your post but i have set training to do with my dog aggressive border terrier and as i said in a previouse post dam hard work and time consuming but WORTH EVERY MINUTE TO SEE THE POSITIVE IMPROVEMENT ( I was told he was a hopeless case) just goes to show they can turn around with THE RIGHT POSITIVE HELP and ADVICE.*


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

susieborder said:


> *EXACTLY the answer i expected. *
> *anyway sorry so long in answering your post but i have set training to do with my dog aggressive border terrier and as i said in a previouse post dam hard work and time consuming but WORTH EVERY MINUTE TO SEE THE POSITIVE IMPROVEMENT ( I was told he was a hopeless case) just goes to show they can turn around with THE RIGHT POSITIVE HELP and ADVICE.*


That's what i am saying - this dog is not a hopeless case if training & hard work is put in. if this dog goes to a rescue then there is more or less zzero possibility as being kennelled all day every day coupled with the stress will make him worse.

As for behaviourists in rescue centres???? They are severely under funded & over whelmed with unwated animals - there may be the odd few that can provide dogs with expert training but I think you will find these are very few & far between. Most are under staffed & can only provide the dogs with short walks not specialised training programmes.

It is *INCREDIBLY *irresponsible to privately rehome a dog that is showing aggression unless the person who is taking the dog is either qualified or experienced enough to deal with this or is willing to find somoen to help who is. Now judging by the number of perfectly healthy, non aggressive dogs that are currently destroyed EVERYDAY I find it hard to believe that there are many people willing to do this.

Do I agree with putting dogs to sleep? In an ideal world of course not, I would want to take every single one of them & give them a home but in reality I can't. The reality for these dogs is that they may spend the rest of their lives in kennels which is very unfair for them.

You must live in a part of the country that is far removed from everyone else because there are THOUSANDS of healthy dogs killed every year, do you not listen to the news?

That's EXACTLY what I am trying to say, the OP NEEDS TO PUT THE WORK IN WITH HER DOG, it is unfair on him & prospective new owners to simply palm him off. I do believe that this dog is worth spending time on as i do with every single dog, that is why I am so angry that yet another dog who has limited chances of being successfully rehomed due to his supposed aggressiveness is being given up on.

I don't believe many dogs are hopeless cases & it is people such as yourself who are obviously determind to do your best for your dog that proves that training does work!


----------



## susieborder (Jul 23, 2010)

cleo38 said:


> that's what i am saying - this dog is not a hopeless case if training & hard work is put in. If this dog goes to a rescue then there is more or less zzero possibility as being kennelled all day every day coupled with the stress will make him worse.
> *and that is why the op is asking for help, she does not want him to end up in kennels, i dont think she is purposly ignoring the advice she just cannot see away round implementing it, i know from my experience its dam hard work and very time consuming, i am lucky to be in a position to be able to take on the advice and implement it.*
> as for behaviourists in rescue centres???? They are severely under funded & over whelmed with unwated animals - *common knowledge*there may be the odd few that can provide dogs with expert training but i think you will find these are very few & far between. *did i say all?*
> most are under staffed & can only provide the dogs with short walks not specialised training programmes. *after all the recent coverage (tv, newspapers) i think most people know the state of our rescue's and their resourses at the moment *
> ...


*and again thank god there are people like me out there who are positive, who have the time. Money. And not 3 small children to take this training on board, i know with my situation i didnt ask for it to be like this it was circumstances that happend that put me here.*


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I am not being negative, I am being realistic. Too many people seem to think that they can palm there dog off to a rescue centre who will pick up the pieces - this DOESN'T usually happen.

They tell themselves it's for the dogs 'own good' & s/he will find a loving family - again this doesn't always happen, *there are simply too many unwanted dogs & not enough people who can take them on.* That mean that dogs will be killed due to being unwanted every day. people need to realise this & accept that if they do not put the effort in to their dogs & get rid of them they are contributing to this problem & to the deaths of thousands of sdogs - that's not me being mean or negative *THAT IS REALITY*!!!

Dogs homes do not put down healthy animals because they want to they do it because they have no other choice. It doesn't matter what you say about there being prospective owners willing to take on 'problematic' dogs - there simply isn't enough & dogs die becuase of this.


----------



## susieborder (Jul 23, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> I am not being negative, I am being realistic. Too many people seem to think that they can palm there dog off to a rescue centre who will pick up the pieces - this DOESN'T usually happen.
> 
> They tell themselves it's for the dogs 'own good' & s/he will find a loving family - again this doesn't always happen, *there are simply too many unwanted dogs & not enough people who can take them on.* That mean that dogs will be killed due to being unwanted every day. people need to realise this & accept that if they do not put the effort in to their dogs & get rid of them they are contributing to this problem & to the deaths of thousands of sdogs - that's not me being mean or negative *THAT IS REALITY*!!!
> 
> Dogs homes do not put down healthy animals because they want to they do it because they have no other choice. It doesn't matter what you say about there being prospective owners willing to take on 'problematic' dogs - there simply isn't enough & dogs die becuase of this.


*This is the last reply i will send you as this is not OUR THREAD and it is unfare to monopolise it (sorry jem and anyone else)
Also my last reply as you keep going over the SAME old SAME not really coming up with anything new and not answering the queries i put to you in the discussion. *keep happy anyway.
suex


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't know why you can't accept that ddogs are needless killed every year, face up to it!


----------



## susieborder (Jul 23, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> I don't know why you can't accept that ddogs are needless killed every year, face up to it!


Ok one more, WERE HAVE I STATED IN ANY POST THAT I DONOT ACCEPT THAT DOGS ARE NEEDLESSLY PTS EVERY YEAR, 
Now read slowley and absorbe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

LOL, thought the last post was your last one?!

I may keep going over the same ground ... dogs being pts needlessly but I'm sorry I actually feel very strongly about this & can't believe others seem to accept it.

The simple fact is that this dog is displaying aggression which makes him alot harder to rehome, due to this & the fact that the aggression is against humans makes it doubly hard, there is a very good chance that he will not/cannot be rehomed unless he recives specialised training. I have volunteered ina few local rescue centres none of which provided specialised training for aggressive dogs, there simply wasn't the time or the money for this. If there are rescue centres that can offer this then fantatstic, I would love to believe this but know that the majority cannot do this.

The OP has been posting about this since July last year where she admits that the dogs are not allowed in the house but are kepot in the utility room. She also states that she stopped attending training classes as the woman 'drove her mad' & 'ripped her off'.

Why on earth didn't she go somewhere else? Why hasn't she done much to try & overcome these problems?

The initial post regarding her dogs 'bad behaviour' was posted *THE DAY AFTER SHE GOT A PUPPY!!* Why on earth would anyone get a puppy if they already had 2 young dog that they couldn't cope with who were not even allowed to roam in the house???


----------



## susieborder (Jul 23, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> LOL, thought the last post was your last one?!
> 
> I may keep going over the same ground ... dogs being pts needlessly but I'm sorry I actually feel very strongly about this & can't believe others seem to accept it.
> The simple fact is that this dog is displaying aggression which makes him alot haarder to rehome, due to this & the fact that the aggression is against himans makes it doubly hard, the re is a very good chance that he will not/cannot be rehomed unless he recives specialised training. I have volunteered ina few local rescue centres none of which provided specialised training for aggressive dogs, there simply wasn't the time or the money for this. If there are rescue centres that can offer this then fantatstic, I would love to believe this but know that the majority cannot do this.
> ...


ONCE AGAIN YOU HAVE AVOIDED ANSWERING THE QUESTION I PUT TO YOU!
I can read you are passionate about this but your anger is spilling over in such a negative manner. One thing i have learnt from the problems with my dog and the re-training is you cant keep going over the same old ground you HAVE to move forward, that was something i had always tried to apply to my life but never realised that would apply to the training, meaning, if he see's two dogs the first he is fine with but the second he lunges and shouts at, that isn't the end of the world i don't have to keep going over it, that happend and now its gone move on, one step at a time, life is so much less stressfull that way.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Come on guys...


----------



## susieborder (Jul 23, 2010)

Amy&Ted said:


> Come on guys...


Oh OK, that WAS my last. I STILL HAVENT HAD MY QUESTION ANSWERED THOUGH :confused1: :001_cool:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

susieborder said:


> Oh OK, that WAS my last. I STILL HAVENT HAD MY QUESTION ANSWERED THOUGH :confused1: :001_cool:


What was that again? The pts sleep bit? Ok, maybe you didn't say this didn't happen it just seemed as though you were impying that many dogs who suffer aggresssion are successfully rehomed which I did & still do dispute. Some maybe, they are the lucky ones & thank god for people who have the experience & are able to take on more challenging animals. BUT they are few & far between.

You may think my anger is negative confused but the needless killing of dogs does upset me & *it is a possibility* that this will happen to the dog in this post if the OP does not put in the training - that's not negative that is a reality.

Of course you have to move forward, so why has the OP not done anything to try & address the issue. Why did she get a puppy (who has now been re-homed btw) when she could not control her 2 existing dogs? Surely any responsible owner would have ensured their existing dogs were happy before embarking on getting ANOTHER pet.

If she was finding things so difficult then why add to her menagerie?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Jem29 said:


> They had him for 2 weeks then rung us today to say that* he had bitten 4 people in the last week,* they said he nipped 4 people quite hard, and she was scared for her grandaughters safety so they want to bring him back to us tomorrow.
> 
> *He has never hurt anyone*, he is excellent in the house, sits calmly etc... but he does bark alot outside, is aggressive with other dogs when walking and *now he has started nipping/biting people for no reason aparently*





Jem29 said:


> PS: He has had training, and *was so well behaved at home with us*, it was always his barking that was the big issue and he was aggresive with other dogs when out.





Jem29 said:


> I just really don't think I can help him, I am feeling abit scared to be around him *now he has been aggresive, he nipped me a few months back aswell.*





Jem29 said:


> Aparently 4 adults, 1 was nipped on the chin when she was stroking him (*he did this aswell to an adult who approached him when hubby was walking him*). The lady said the other 3 it was when he was being stroked, played with? She said he is like a different dog indoors, really happy and affectionate, but you take him out and he is so aggresive


So which is it? Either the dog has never been like that before or you irresponsibly re homed an aggressive dog *known* to nip/bite

You were given so much advice when you were considering re homing this dog last time. It appears all the advice was ignored. SO please explain why anyone would waste their time trying to help you this time?

Shall I tell you? Because a heck of a lot of us care enough about animals to try and help. Instead of viewing them as disposable toys that can be disposed if they don't behave how you expect them too without you doing any hard work.
Please don't spout anymore carp off about money you have spent on training etc ... or even repeat your personal circumstances anymore, I think we get it by now. But in all honesty it's not an excuse, especially if what I have read below is true. Did you seriously get another puppy?



Cleo38 said:


> The initial post regarding her dogs 'bad behaviour' was posted *THE DAY AFTER SHE GOT A PUPPY!!* Why on earth would anyone get a puppy if they already had 2 young dog that they couldn't cope with who were not even allowed to roam in the house???


I really hope I'm reading this wrong. Can you explain a bit more Cleo? are you saying the OP got another puppy?


----------



## keirk (Aug 9, 2010)

It's quite clear you have made your mind up about giving up on this dog. 

Your dog is bored/frustrated/confused. He needed more attention/exercise/time than you were able to give due to the succession of animals that you've brought home over the past few years. 

It's so sad.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> So which is it? Either the dog has never been like that before or you irresponsibly re homed an aggressive dog *known* to nip/bite
> 
> You were given so much advice when you were considering re homing this dog last time. It appears all the advice was ignored. SO please explain why anyone would waste their time trying to help you this time?
> 
> ...


From reading her posts it seems that she got shitzu on the 25th July 2009 - THE SAME DAY she rehomed her original cat!!

The DAY AFTER announcing about her puppy she was posting about her 'unruly' terriers - the ones that were not allowed in the house due to their 'bad behaviour' & the same two that she stopped taking to training classes because the woman trainer 'got on her nerves' - that's not counting the pregnant rabbits & hamsters ... not sure about the guinea pigs or what happened to the other cat she got soon after rehoming the existing one!!!!!

From what she has said recently the shitzu was rehomed to her mother as she 'couldn't cope' .... seems to be a constant phrase used in her posts .....


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks you ... at last!!!!! I have been trying to say that it is irresponsible to rehome a dog that is now supposedly showing aggression!!! Although am not suprised judging by all the uncertainty he seems to have gone through!!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I really don't know what more to say at the moment.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I know, after the DDB X thread this was the last thing I wanted to see. 

It just makes you realise how bad the problems with unwated dogs are  - makes me so sad!


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

I feel very sorry for you and the trouble you are having with your border, the fact that he has shown some agression and nipping etc, will effect his chance of being rehomed, the borderterrierwelfare site mentioned in a previous post, will take him but they will assess his behaviour themselves, and if at all possible match him up with a suitable person where he is probably the only dog in the family. They do not like to put any animal down unneccessaryily but if they find his behaviour is not correctable then it is far better to have him PTS than he possible be rehomed and then bite someone seriously, at the moment it sounds like his behaviour could be corrected with the right training and patience. He has had a very stress ful few months going from pilar to post, so he is very unsettled and dog's do suffer with stress. has he actually be seen by a vet, to see if there is any un diagnosed medical problem with him, he may not be feeling 100% and when people touch him he snaps. I would be inclined to get him vet checked as one way of ruling out illness to start with.

Border's are fiesty little dogs at times like any other terrier, but there temperement is also brilliant with people and other animals usually, but there is alwasy the odd one in all walks of life where that's not so.

I feel sorry that this little chap has has such a bad life, and i really hope things can improve for him, as i feel your only choice is to contact the welfare people and get them to try and rehome him, as you say you are feeling scared etc having him there with your children then he will pick up on this and made to feel worse.


----------



## Jem29 (Dec 28, 2008)

Can I just say he hasn't had a bad life, and he was a little monkey in the early days but soon settled. Once hubby and I split up last year (unexpectedly) things got harder for me, obviously with 3 children.

We have spoken to his new family and they have said they now want to keep him and they have realised his sudden aggresion is due to his upheavel. Bless him. She said that he is very happy and isn't being as aggresive in the last 24 hours. I am so glad he seems happier and more settled and I am sure his new family will make his life alot more settled than I can offer him right now.

Holly my other border is around the house, is NOT in the utility room and is very much loved, as was he, but since cirumstances changed and I became unwell and lost a baby, things changed and, well any of you who have been in that situation will know the affect it has on you mentally and physically. With hubby working away I wasn't coping with the 2 dogs on my own, and I am not the only responsible person here for them.

That doesn't make us bad people, if anything holding our hands up and admiting we aren't coping and wanting him to have a good home makes us good people.

Thank you to those for your private messages of support against those that did nothing but judge and throw abuse at me. To those in similar circumstances I feel for you.


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

glad to hear that the family have decided to take him back, i'm sure with some one to one attention things will hopefully improve for him, i do feel for you as it has been a very difficult time for you emotionally and physically over the last months. but hopefully you can now try to put your life back together with out the added stress of worrying about your little border. 

good luck for the future, and hope all goes well with the new family. glad they realised that some of his behaviour could of been caused by all the upheavel etc.

take care x


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

Perhpas encourage them to embark on an APDT training class with him asap so as to develop and strenghten their bond and so as to have someone to turn to for help should there be a problem.

Maybe look for one that would be convenient for them: Local Dog Trainers - Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK


----------



## Jem29 (Dec 28, 2008)

aurora said:


> glad to hear that the family have decided to take him back, i'm sure with some one to one attention things will hopefully improve for him, i do feel for you as it has been a very difficult time for you emotionally and physically over the last months. but hopefully you can now try to put your life back together with out the added stress of worrying about your little border.
> 
> good luck for the future, and hope all goes well with the new family. glad they realised that some of his behaviour could of been caused by all the upheavel etc.
> 
> take care x


Thank you for your support and understanding xxx

All we want is for Fudge to be happy.

To set the record straight that Cleo keeps on barking on about, our kitten last year was rehomed to my best friend as my husband had a serious allergic reaction that landed him in hospital. Yes we got a Shihtzu which yes was given to my mum to take care of when hubby and I split for 3 monhths last year whilst i got my new home wiht the kids etc.... but then when we sorted things out and got back together my mum asked if Nessa could stay with her so I agreed as she made my mum so happy, my mum lost her partner so was living alone. I just wanted to make it very clear we do not rehome for the sake of it, those things happened and were a must.

Thank you very much xxx


----------



## Jem29 (Dec 28, 2008)

tripod said:


> Perhpas encourage them to embark on an APDT training class with him asap so as to develop and strenghten their bond and so as to have someone to turn to for help should there be a problem.
> 
> Maybe look for one that would be convenient for them: Local Dog Trainers - Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK


Thank you, so far they seem to be very happy and coping well. They were just concerned with his agression towards other dogs. They have said he is fantastic in the house and well trained in the home, it is just outdoors around other dogs that they have an issue.


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

Then making contact with a trainer is essential


----------



## Sid25 (Apr 6, 2010)

poor dog hope his new owners care for him better than you


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Jem29 said:


> Thank you for your support and understanding xxx
> 
> All we want is for Fudge to be happy.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry that you feel I am 'barking' on about you rehoming yet another animal - irresponsible pet ownership is something I feel very strongly about. I think I'm just going to have to accept though that some people just don't love their animals or care for them as much as I do.

You appear to be a part of the I-want-I-get brigade. Your earlier posts advise that you & your husband already knew he had an allergy yet still went ahead with getting a kitten. Did you not think about what would happen to the animal should your husbands allergy flare up? No, clearly not but you WANTED a kitten so got one - irresponsible

You then wanted a puppy ....so got one. The very day you got rid of the kitten! One out, one in eh?! You appear to treat animals like household goods.

Reading your earelier posts it was you who posted about your terriers the day after getting your new puppy. Any reponsible dog owner would not be introducing a puppy if they were finding their existing dogs too much to cope with. (You also stated within this post that the dogs were confined to the utility room whilst the puppy had free reign of the house).

It then appears that you got rid of your puppy as 'you could not cope' as you have constantly bleated on about - if you were finding things difficult during this period then why did you get the second kitten? To cheer yourself up? Like you would get a new skirt or dvd or bottle of wine....... but you got a kitten!

Throughout your posts all you seem to do is play the sympathy card, poor you eh? None of this is your fault . Other people also have a lot to cope with in their lives, it's not just you. Rehoming your animals were not a must - please take responsibility for your actions, this is 3 times now.

I will now await your next post which will either be that your remaining terrier is becoming a handful or the 'great' news that you have got another pupppy/kitten.

Not bad people eh???? You keep telling yourself that!!!!


----------

